# WHAT IS THE IDEA BEHIND "REBATES" they are a pain....



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

what is the idea behind rebates? (besides the obvious saving money). Example; 512mbddr memory $49 after rebates,blab,blab,blab. $100 upfront.


My guess is many times customers do not send in rebates so there is an insidious business reason to offer rebates but not immediate prices.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

I think it is just a way to get your contact information - name, address, e-mail, etc. I hope they don't sell it to spammers.


----------



## dalereis (Oct 24, 2002)

I believe the original rebates appeared during the Nixon administration after he had froze wages and prices. Vendors were afraid to temporarily reduce their price for fear of having it froze and losing money. I'd imagine that its a big industry now and would be hard to shut down and also, they get to use your money for a couple of months (interest, ect.) before returning it to you.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i read somewhere recently about one third of gift cards do not get used,ever. with rebates,its got to be an even higher ,shocking rate.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

> with rebates,its got to be an even higher ,shocking rate.


Could be sharky. If so it must be because of all the gyrations and convolutions required to claim the rebate, not to mention the looong wait to receive it. (but it's nice to get a check in the mail when you've forgotten all about the overdue rebate, though)

'Free trial' stuff can be an insidious gimmick, too. Easy to get but difficult to get rid of when you are automatically signed up and billed/charged at the end of the trial. No easy cancel or opt out is usually the case.

Everyone can send their unused giftcards to me! But please, no AOL CDs


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

RT,yes ,your so right. when one forgets that rebate check,then it shows up is nice. But then you find out the rebate check is drawn on some bank in outer mongolia.

about the: <<'Free trial' stuff can be an insidious gimmick, too. Easy to get but difficult to get rid of when you are automatically signed up and billed/charged at the end of the trial. No easy cancel or opt out is usually the case">> Netflick comes to mind,but others are worse.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I send rebates all the time. You must make photo copies of everything, just in case they purposely misplace them 

That being said, it's not the store who is always offering the rebate, it can be and usually is the manufacturer. As mentioned, not everyone sends them in, thus a savings to the manufacturer there, they can take 6 to 8 weeks and longer, and people forget about them, don't have supporting documentation, etc., thus a savings there too.

It's the people like me they probably hate.

Track them online, follow up by email, resend photocopies if necessary   I usually win  but it sometimes takes extra effort. And I have never seen a check drawn on a bank in outer mongolia.....


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Think i should spring for it?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat....asp?EdpNo=504537&Sku=TC2-MEM-256-3&CatId=544

I mean, i need the upgrade, and thats the cheapest they got. Then again i can always go to Staples(store)


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Candy is right when she said, "YOU HAVE GOT TO FOLLOW UP"

Don't bother with the store because they don't offer the rebate and will not help you. The manufacturer is the rebate guy...

Office Max is the biggest rebate seller and it takes forever to get the rebate back. It is designed to get you into the store.

I bought a pair of Motorola walkie-talkies with a $30 rebate and it took 6 months for it to get to me.

I bought a Palm PDA and by following up and faxing the receipt 
and sending threatening emails I got a rebate back in 3 weeks.

Follow up...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Most of them you can follow online, if they don't appear in a reasonable amount of time, I follow up with an email immediately...you'd be surprised how fast they show up after an email


----------



## 781 (Jan 28, 2004)

Mail in rebates especially are offered because I doubt more than half the people actually take the time to mail it in. And of course it's to spam your snail mail box


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

And snail mail spam is even more annoying


----------



## rmbler (Feb 3, 2004)

the reasoning behind rebates i think is that you won't bother sending then or lose the form or recipt i hate them allways have allways will


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you watch your scanned items scan at the supermarket? More mistakes are made there daily in my opinion, as no one watches or checks, or for that matter even KNOWS what the price should be 

Now THAT is a scam in my opinion. I take full advantage of the stores that offer 'if scanned price is more than shelf price, the item is free.' You'd be surprised how irritated some clerks get when you force that issue


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I'm about to head to bed and so didn't have time to read all the posts....but there are very clear and good reasons for companies to offer rebates.

1.) It's a FREE loan. Companies can take up to 8 weeks to fill rebates, and they generally take every last day. This is huge. If you sell 1000 products and offer a $20 rebate, that's a $20,000 free interest loan for your company...if every person follows through.

2.) It's a hassle. Most people forget before the deadline...however everyone takes the rebate into account when purschasing, even if they know they are lazy and won't get around to doing it. Alot of people live on the rebates...some just like to save money here and there. I generally send in all reabtes I can....but every now and then it wouldn't get done. (i.e. the really small ones...--few dollars, etc)


----------



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

I send in the rebate the same day I buy the product. I bought 100 write-only cds at Best Buy, with the BB rebate, and the manufacturer's rebate my total cost was 1 penny!..BUT you HAVE TO make copies of everything. So far, I've never gotten rooked.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

PC WORLD magazine,march,2004,has an article on rebates this month. something like beware,,,,....

perhaps PC WORLD reads techguy and got the idea for an artilce from here.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

well....I haven't read the article, but I've never had a rebate that I sent in not come back


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've had to fight tooth and nail for some........they are getting to be 'revenue enhancement' for some companies now


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

but hasn't that been their purpose all along?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, probably, but when they purposely 'lose' things that are clearly attached to the form with a staple  I tend to get angry. I have learned to photo copy my submissions, clearly showing the staple mark thru the UPC code onto their rebate form


----------



## Izme (Mar 4, 2004)

think of the interest these companies earn for postponing a return. I went the way of rebates once and was ripped off badly, even after photocopying everything, so I contacted the Federal trade Commission and The BBB , news agency's all over the united states ect.

Did not make a difference and they know it.
Best Buy was where I bought the stuff, I talked to techs from others shops and even many folks that have been ripped off.
This is an epidemic envolving many companies in the USA is what was told to me.

I see their motives and the fact that they dangle a nice carrot out there ect. and then rip you off.
will never buy a single thing with a rebate again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry fishy 

I always win. I must say I have never failed to finally prevail.

Even when I have forgotten to mail them by the deadline  and call and complain 8 weeks later, they ask me kindly to mail or fax a copy of what I 'mailed'  

Creative thinking


----------



## Izme (Mar 4, 2004)

I tried other stuff but just gave up (they were banking on that probably) LOL

Just will not ever do it again!

lesson learned

they had me re-send and re-send ect.

A big joke and rip off that is a big problem for all consumers


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Well, probably, but when they purposely 'lose' things that are clearly attached to the form with a staple  I tend to get angry. I have learned to photo copy my submissions, clearly showing the staple mark thru the UPC code onto their rebate form  *


Maybe it happened "in transit" out of Mexico.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol, not that stupid, they get mailed in the U.S.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by izme:_
> *I tried other stuff but just gave up (they were banking on that probably) LOL
> 
> Just will not ever do it again!
> ...


I'm still going to stand by the rebates........

Yes they are a pain, but you will _usually_ win in the end. US corporations are as easy to rip off as the same consumers that get "ripped off" themselves. Next time you make a purchase at Best Buy, just pay attention to all the details, and then notice how lazy their employees are, and you will see that you can win in little situations "here and there." 

For instance, 3 years ago I bought a HD from Best Buy. Cost about $300 retail (it was around that week the 100GB HDs came out ) but had a $100 rebate. 10 days later it crashed, possibly because it was already damaged before I used it. Took it back and exchanged it, and now they had the 120s out for the same price and with a $150 rebate. The customer service person told me if I wanted, I could "upgrade" the exchange and get the bigger HD, and pay the difference. So I go and get it, and we process everything. Then she goes, well lucky you, you owe me $0 and you get a rebate too. I just smiled when I realized what was going on, and didn't say anything. What happened was she didn't take note that there was a rebate that I cashed in on, on the original HD.....and then the new HD was the same price as the original........so when I got home I sent in the new rebate, 6 weeks later got a check...not store credit...check for $100 from Best Buy. 2 weeks after that, I got a $150 check from Best Buy. In the end, my 120 GB HD that at that time sold for $300ish....cost me only $50.  I didn't go looking for it....and didn't intentionally do it......it just happened because the employee was careless.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Lol, not that stupid, they get mailed in the U.S.  *


Devastatingly gorgeous, and intelligent too.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have a better BestBuy story than that, and I think I posted it somewhere a long time ago.

Bought an over the range microwave, along with ordering two ranges as I needed to have it installed for a deadline and no one could provide current instock information on the one I really wanted, so if both came in, they would just credit my account for the other one. 

I took the microwave with me, it had, I believe a $30 or $50 rebate on it, which I sent in and received. 

I found another range at Sam's or Costco which would solve my immediate problem in the next few days. So, I took my reciepts back to BestBuy so that they could cancel BOTH ranges and refund my account on both of them.

They refunded the complete ticket, including the microwave (about $450 from my recollection  ) --- pure idiots. Makes one wonder about their stock price, doesn't it deuce 

Oh, and I almost forgot  There was a rebate on the delivery charge of $30 or so as well, and I had already mailed that in, I figured it would be cancelled when the ticket was credited, but silly me.....I got that too


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Hmm....that's a good one. Oh I have more...but that might beat them. 

I do enjoy taking advantage of corporate america. I won't exploit people, but corporations and institutions are fair game.  (actually I don't go out of my way....just take what happens to pass me by. )


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Here's a CompUSA story (after I had already lost bookoo $ on their stupid stock anyway   ) 

I went in to buy something like 15 items that were on sale, and free after rebates. The ding ding cashier looked at the ad and saw where it said the price AFTER the store instant rebates, but before the mail in rebates, and took instant rebate off again, even though it was programmed in the computer to ring with that already included 

Goes to show the quality of output for the school systems doesn't it? And everyone is wondering why automatic scanners are replacing check out humans


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got a rebate check back the other day from Kingston for memory I got my sister for xmas. 

Front it said Not valid after 90 days.
But what got me was on the back it says....

Positive I.D. required
Third party endorsement prohibited
Issued without recourse to drawer and as absolute payment of
any and all underlying obligations. Check, and all obligations and
claims, voided if not cashed before date printed on the reverse side
of this check. Failure to cash within said period assigns and transfers
proceeds to promotion sponsor or processor, as appropriate.

Wow so if you took a trip for the summer and came home and found your rebate you could not cash it because your 90 days are up and you gave up your right to get a new check that would be good to cash. How can they get away will adding something like this to a check you never got to see. I can see them adding it to the rebate form but if it was not on the rebate form then adding it to the check has to be wrong because they owe you the money.

Buy the way the memory was from Best Buy but it is a Kingston rebate or says Kingston on the check.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's been on the back of checks for quite sometime now. It's pretty much like if I write you a personal check, I don't think the bank cashes those after 90 days anymore either.

Sometimes, though, I have deposited them after that time period and everything has been ok. Depends on what kind of 'save the bank' mission the teller is in that day


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another idea too, you just tell them you never received it


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I have seen the not good after so many days but never seen the rest of it before.

He hee I know saying you never got the check should work.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Here's a CompUSA story (after I had already lost bookoo $ on their stupid stock anyway   )
> 
> I went in to buy something like 15 items that were on sale, and free after rebates. The ding ding cashier looked at the ad and saw where it said the price AFTER the store instant rebates, but before the mail in rebates, and took instant rebate off again, even though it was programmed in the computer to ring with that already included
> ...


So get this...we were just talking about dumb cashiers...

I was just at Best Buy about 30 minutes ago. I just had to run in to get some blank tapes to make a copy of something for a friend...so we're talking a 2-pack. Comes out to about $3. I go through the checkout and I'm on the phone by the way. So I slide my card, cashier asks to see it and gives me the slip to sign. However, she fails to realize I have one hand free because of the phone, and doesn't hold the slip for me. I could care less if she held it, but I just scribbled a signiture. She looks at it and asks to see a drivers license, and compares the signiture on my drivers license, and goes "this looks nothing like your signiture. Next time you better sign it better. I can choose to deny this if I want"

My reply, well next time I can just go somewhere else.  I'm a pretty easy-going guy, but if retailer pisses me off enough, they'll hear about it until I'm happy.  For instance, I was just in Boston and we were at this little sandwich shop and waited IN LINE for over an hour. We got our food, and I was on the phone with the GM as soon as we were finished eating. By the time I hung up, we had a refund for our meals, plus were told if we stopped by again, we would get a free meal. Of course we did a few days later, and recieved 4 free meals for the 2 we didn't even pay for to begin with.  Of course monetarily speaking this wasn't a big deal....but it's the concept.  However, 6 meals at about $6 each, comes to $36.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now deuceman, that sig verify is for YOUR own good. If you've ever had fraudulent transactions show up on your cc statement, you'll appreciate their attempt. Quite frankly, I would have invited you not to come back anyway


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Oh I know......I wasn't bothered by it. I just thought it was humorous when she expected me to give a good signature with one hand, and then the driver's license with my picture and my name wasn't good enough. I was surprised though--usually Best Buy is much more lax with their ID and signature checking.  One time, I wrote a $200 check and the cashier just took it and didn't even think twice about asking for an ID, phone number, etc.  BTW...I didn't actually say that to the lady (next time how about....) I just "thought" it. 

And quite frankly, I too would have invited me not to come back anyway...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol, too funny. I have had clients that were upset by my 'silly rules and regulations' similar to those, tell me, "I'm never coming back here again........" 

To which I say, 'fantastic, and if your friends are anything like you, please tell them too  '


----------

